# Steak!!



## Naymond Rae

Yes I said it Steak.. I have pomade that... well at least I think so.. is awesome.. I would actually like an unbiased opinion.. 

Makes about 2 1/2 cups

1/2 cup paprika 

1/4 cup kosher salt, finely ground 

1/4 Honey 

2 tablespoons mustard powder 

1/4 cup chili powder 

1/4 cup ground cumin 

2 tablespoons ground black pepper 

1/4 cup granulated garlic 

2 tablespoons cayenne 

This is assuming there are two or more steaks but mix it all up and rub liberally onto steaks.. 

Cook on a high flame to get a good crust.. (sear as you will) I generally get the flames high for this and get and REALLY good charr.. This will lock in the juices.. then cook for internal temp.. The honey REALLY adds a nice sweetness to it.


----------



## Sam Fugate

I'm tryin this one !,,,, Bet it works with Ribs too!


----------



## pharmbee

I'll have to try this. About the only thing I'm able to cook well is steaks. Easiest steak/honey I have. Use both the stove top and the oven (on broil). Cast iron pan, and will need very good oven mitts.

Rub honey well into steak night before. Next day, dry off well. Mix alittle seasalt, fresh ground pepper, and cannola oil. Baste it well. Turn oven to broil and cooktop to high. Once everything is heated up sear each side for 30 seconds then place steak and cast iron in oven for 2 minutes each side. Set out for 5 minutes covered then serve. It honestly can't be messed up and the sweetness from the honey is remarkable. I stopped trying other steak variations after I found out this recipe.


----------



## Stingy

Thanks for the recipe. It sounds pretty great. I've got a hunk of flank steak I might have to try it on this week.


----------

